# Back in the game



## formula1069 (Jun 1, 2013)

I usually post this stuff over at Alin Board, but its been slow over there so i will start one over here
This winter training and diet went to shit after i fucked up my knee in January and my business has been crazy busy this spring, but enough excuses time to get back to getting big. I gained a good bunch of fat since January was up to prob 20-22% BF ran some DNP a few weeks back to cook off some fat, was at 204 and after 17 days of DNP was down to 191 put some back on, was at 198 went i started cycle 2 weeks ago

Will have Blood tests every 4 weeks

I know to keep test low when using Tren, anyone use a LITTLE tren (I have 25 mls of Tren A on hand) with high test or should i leave cycle the way it is, if i were to add Tren A i was thinking week now -10.

750 Sust 1-16 (3ml one shot once a week)
600 EQ 1-14
T-bol 50mgs 1 to 4 or 6
Anavar 50mgs week 8 or 10 to week 16
Rips 5-10ius ed
1-4 and 9-12 Des and LR3
5-8 and 13-16 Slin 15ius on training days
T-3 25mcg ED 
HCG 500iu's E/5days
Aromasin 12.5mgs ED up to start of PCT

pct 2 weeks after last pin for 4 weeks
Nova 40/30/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50/50
NO HCG after last pin
Rips 5iu's ED till end of year

When using Des and LR3;
150mcg des split bi lat pre
150mcg LR3 split bi lat post


When using Slin:
30 minutes before workout 15 IU Humulin R
60 grams Karbolyn 
24 grams of Hydrolyzed protein 
5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
2 scoops Evogen EVP

During workout sip on the following shake
60 grams Karbolyn 
24 grams of Hydrolyzed protein 
5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
2 scoops Evogen EVP

PWO on way home
ABB Max Recovery Drink w/ 2 Scoops Evogen Cell K.E.M. 

Typical Traing Schedule, I don't lift very heavy too many tears in the last few years, but i do use good form and full reps no cheating ! All sets in the 6-8 reps range
Sunday:
Squats 3-4 sets
Leg Press 3-4 sets
Leg Ext 3 sets
Sometimes add in 3 sets of Lunges on the smith machine

Monday:
Flat bench 3 sets
Dumbell Flat 3 sets
SMith Machine Incline Press 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Incline 3 sets
Cable Crossovers 3 sets

Tuesday:
OFF

Wednesday:
Deadlift 3-4 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded seated row 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Low row one arm 3 sets
Wide grip pulled down 3 sets (in front of neck)
close grip pulled down 3 sets (in front of neck)
Lying Leg Curls 3 sets
Seated leg curls 3 sets

Thursday:
Smith Machine seated Shoulder press 3 sets
Dumbell seated 3 sets
Hammer Strength Plate loaded Press 3 sets
Dumbell or barbell front raise, dumbell side raise, seated rear shoulder on pec fly/ rear delt machine
front, side, and rear are super setted

Friday:
sets are super setted 1 set bi's and 1 set tri's
v-bar tri push down 3 sets with 3 sets of barbell curls(switch it up between e-z curl bar and straight bar)
Hammer strenght plate loaded preacher curls 3 sets w/ 3 sets of skull crushers
3 sets dumbell curls or cable curls w/ single arm tri ext palm facing up

Saturday:
Shrugs smith machine 3 sets
Shrugs Hammer Strength Plate loaded 3 sets
Shrugs dumbells 3 sets
Also 6 sets neck raises with harness around head
Calf rasies seated 3 sets and calf rasies 3 sets on leg press
Abs

Any sugestions or adjustments feel free to blast away


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like a great program.  How are your results coming along?


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's going OK
I am starting my Slin this week, a little behind schedule
I just can't seem to eat enough these days
215lbs but i would have to guess at least 10-15 lbs of fat to get rid of right now, plus i am holding a bunch of water from the rips at 6iu's ed right now
I started adding in a huge shake before bed , 50gms whey , milk, bananna, blueberrys, 2 wholes eggs to help add some calories
I do feel a little more hungry after stopping T-Bol first 3 weeks felt great 4th week i didn't feel as good so i stopped
Can't wait to start anavar and up my GH to 8-10'ius sometime in July
The Des and LR3 I ran this time i wasn't happy with as i was in the past, I think i am done with peps after i use up what i have this cycle, The only peps i am going to use in the future are GH and Slin
I still have a bunch of fat to burn off which will come off slowly with the GH i just don't have the time to do the cardio i did last year when i got down to 12% These pics are from the gym on Saturday, I just can't seem to take a good pic with a phone and by myself OH well
Arms are 17" cold


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a pretty shitty log but i am just too busy to keep up with it
Pic taken yesterday 7 weeks into cycle
I am going to up my EQ to 800 per week
Bumped up to 8 iu's rips ED last week
I don't really feel anything from the EQ, I wish i could eat more i would be alot bigger right now
They say EQ makes you hungry as hell , it has not helped to increase my appetite, nor has B-12
I am still pretty fat and need to work on that, if it wasn't so damn hot out i would run a little DNP
I also dropped my shake during a workout, too much carbs and i am not hungry for hours while using slin and 3 shakes, I also want to try Humalog next , i want to try a shorter acting Slin
I have 2 weeks left on slin and then 4 weeks of some peps and then Slin (humalog) for the last 4 weeks of cycle


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey formula.. u will appreciate the humalog way over the humalin R  because the even though the R is slightly longer than the log that extra time makes me chubby and with your high cal shakes u will get more from them nutricion wise if u say cut in half ..just my idea and lookin good bro..cardio it more too.ib


----------

